# the ultimate bag



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

if money was no object what would be the set of clubs you'd buy. 

id say taylor made original R7 quad, callaway x fairway woods,one #3 hogan hybrid titleist iorns not sure what ones. cleveland tour action 52 and 56 degrees. and my dfx 2 ball or one of those new black scottys i forget what there called.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

First I'd stock up with a full, brand new, Hydrib Iron set. For woods I'd go and buy Tigers off of him. Al though there used, hopefully his greatness would rub off on me and maybe the clubs would lead me to a slot in the PGA Tour or maybe the Masters. But hey, thats just me and my imagination.


----------

